# CP3 to appear on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tuesday night.

http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/about/calendar/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Just a reminder bump for those interested in watching. Tonight must be NBA Players night on talk shows. CP on Fallon, Carmelo on Kimmel and Lebron on Letterman. 

From Seth Meyers' twitter..



> TWITTER
> Just finished shooting @jimmyfallon with my brother. Great times. Airs tonight. Chris Paul couldn't be nicer.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's the video. CP comes in at around the 33 or 34 minute mark.

http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/episodes/?vid=1159859#vid=1159859


----------

